# Topics > Entities > Companies >  Robotis, smart servos, industrial actuators, manipulators, open-source humanoid platforms, educational robotic kits, Seoul, Korea

## Airicist

> Founded in 1999, our company name ROBOTIS derived 
> in response to the philosophical question 
> “What is a robot?” and since then we have been commercializing personal robots.





> "Cogito ergo sum" is a Latin philosophical proposition by René Descartes usually translated into English as "I think, therefore I am".


Therefore, a person is first of all his intelligence. Similarly, the robot is Artificial Intelligence. A robot is an AI.
Therefore, a good domain name for a company - robotis.ai  -> RobotIs.AI

Website - robotis.com

facebook.com/robotis.company

CEO of Robotis Ltd. - Byoung Soo Kim  

US office, Lake Forest, California, USA 

robotis.us

youtube.com/ROBOTISAMERICA

facebook.com/RobotisAmerica

twitter.com/ROBOTISAmerica

linkedin.com/company/robotis

instagram.com/robotisamerica

Products and projects:

Autonomous Mobile Robot

OLLOBOT, mobile robot platform with 2-wheeled-phone-cradle

DARwIn-OP, mini humanoid robot

DARwIn-mini, miniature-humanoid robot platform

Bioloid, hobbyist and educational robot kit

THOR, humanoid robot

DYNAMIXEL, actuators for robots

----------


## Airicist

DYNAMIXEL Pro Demo 

 Published on Sep 9, 2013




> DYNAMIXEL Pro Demo Video(English ver.) @IEEE RO-MAN 2013

----------


## Airicist

robotiskidslab.com

youtube.com/kidslab79

twitter.com/robotiskidslab

----------


## Airicist

OLLO Educational Kit

Uploaded on Jul 15, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Climbing the ladder

 Published on Feb 26, 2014




> DARwIn-OP Climbing the ladder

----------


## Airicist

ROBOTIS PLAY300 DINOs 

Published on Dec 23, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Qualification Video for the DRC Finals-Team ROBOTIS 

Published on Mar 8, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Video Highlights of the Qualification for the DRC Finals - TEAM ROBOTIS

Published on Apr 5, 2015

----------


## Airicist

BEETLE Bot

Published on Jun 7, 2015

----------

